# Venda Nova do Imigrante, terra do esmero e preciosidade capixaba



## Weber (RJ)

A mais bonita cidade capixaba (não litorânea) registrada por você, Henrique, até o momento. Gostei muito.

Tomara que cresça mais em qualidade e não em quantidade para manter o seu charme.


----------



## cassianoitu

Uma foto mais linda que a outra!!Parabéns Ice!!


----------



## MedCage1

Venda Nova do imigrante, Pedra azul, Marechal Floriano e Domingos Martins ficam uma depois da outra e fazem de toda região serrana um local excelente para viver! Já fui na festa da polenta, as italianas são outro nível!


----------



## Ice Climber

Déa_ said:


> Hahhahha..ainda tô rindo da foto 17!


hahahahahahah SO CLOSE!!



BrunoVix said:


> Terra boa, clima agradável! Venda Nova é bem dinâmica para o seu porte. Faltou uma foto simbólica do tombo da polenta... :lol:


Obrigado Bruno. Quero ir na festa da polenta esse ano.:banana:


----------



## Ice Climber

HigorLube said:


> Lindo thread, Ice. Venda Nova cresce muito e com qualidade.


Obrigado Higor!!



Robson Braga said:


> Thread do babado hein! Muito Loosho e Glamour KKKKKK
> 
> Uma das melhores cidades do ES com toda a certeza, o thread foi um retrato bem completo dessa agradável e próspera urbe das montanhas capixabas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe dizer pra que serve essa enorme placa com desenho quadriculado em cima da Pedra do Rêgo ???


Morto com essa troca de nomes. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ainda permanece o mistério de que é essa placa no Rego.


----------



## Ice Climber

Déa_ said:


> Falando sério agora...:lol:
> 
> Venda Nova sempre me chama a atenção pelo nome.
> 
> E a cidade é muito agradável e o casario é bem bonito. Gosto das casas das fotos 95 e 113.
> 
> A vista tb é espetacular, e o clima deve ser ótimo, como disse o Bruninho.
> 
> Quando vc vai à terra do Edu? Rs


Ainda vou lá, mas pela exigencia do Edu vou ter de fazer um levantamento da Embratur. KKKKKKKKK



eduardoazul said:


> É o que sempre digo, a minha cidade preferida pra aposentar no ES seria VNI.
> A cidade que mais cresce no estado, bem arrumada, o vendanovense cuida das casas e da cidade e os edificios não são meros caixotes. A italianada de Venda Nova tem muita ligação com Castelo e muitos empresários de uma também atua na outra.
> As fotos ficaram com muito boa iluminação e o verde ainda está com seu máximo esplendor e contrasta com a cidade vem verticalizada, aliás daqui a pouco ultrapassará a terrinha.
> Das cidades do interior capixaba essa foi a melhor mostrada aqui.
> Show isso heim!


Obrigado Eduardo. Eu tambem, se tivesse oportunidade nao teria problemas em me mudar para um lugar desses. Obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber

Santista10 said:


> O ES não para de surpreender, esbanja beleza. Thread esmeradíssimo, parabéns por mais este, Ice.


Obrigado Santista!!!



RodrigoVix said:


> Venda Nova é uma cidade bem bacana, é a mais interessante da BR 262 em terras capixabas, além de bonita é dinâmica, tem tudo para ser a cidade pólo da região serrana.
> 
> Adorei as fotos!!


Obrigado Rodrigo!!!


----------



## Ice Climber

afonso_bh said:


> Passei por aí semana retrasada, a caminho de Castelo.
> 
> Venda Nova sempre foi importante pra mim porque sempre parávamos lá a caminho de Vitória ou Castelo, vindos de Viçosa-MG. Tinha (e acho que ainda tem) um lugar que vende um bolinho de queijo maravilhoso. Mas não é aquele bolinho pequeno, massudo, que servem em festa hoje em dia, e que chamam de bolinho de queijo. É uma bola do tamanho de uma mão fechada, toda de queijo por dentro (nada de massa), e com casquinha de queijo por fora, dourada. Eu ficava louco quando chegava nessa parada!
> 
> Mas eu nunca conheci a cidade, mesmo. E dessa vez, pelo horário em que passamos a caminho de Castelo, consegui ver uma pequena parte da cidade e notei o quanto é bem cuidada e com várias casas charmosas.
> 
> Só que esse thread me fez ver que a cidade é ainda mais bonita do que eu imaginava. Fiquei muito surpreso e feliz! É impressionante o zelo com tudo, e como se constrói bem, sejam comerciais ou residenciais (casas e prédios). Notável também que não é comum a famigerada telha de amianto, que tanto enfeiura as cidades brasileiras do interior. Me vejo morando facilmente nessa cidade. E ainda tem a vantagem de estar a uma hora de Vitória, apenas, e a 30 minutos de Domingos Martins e região (Pedra Azul).
> 
> Não fosse somente isso, ainda tem a famosa Festa da Polenta. Realmente um belíssimo lugar, e até agora o que mais gostei no interior do Espírito Santo.
> 
> Muito obrigado por nos mostrar essa belezura.


Poxa, você está sempre por nossas bandas. Bacana. Conhecia Venda Nova do Imigrante apenas de passagem, mas entrar na cidade e explorar os bairros me surpreendeu muito. O cuidado e o nível das construções é acima do padrão do Estado. Uma linda cidade, sem duvida.

E essa localização é fantástica. Pena a 262 ser sofrível.


----------



## Ice Climber

eduardoazul said:


> Henrique, depois que ví o thread do Vakliston de Beagá e os relatos e impressões dele, acho que se vc fizesse o mesmo em seus threads iria matar a pau, serviria pra se "adentrar" mais nos lugares mostrados e até instigar as pessoas a conhecer (ou não).


Um dia chego lá. Várias coisas a melhorar. Abraços!



EmyJaraguá said:


> Mais uma bela preciosidade capixada, amei Venda Nova.
> Chama atenção o cuidado com o entorno da rodovia e as construções de muito bom gosto.


Valeu Emy!!! :banana:


----------



## Ice Climber

EdySM said:


> Linda cidade, com belas construções.
> Parece muito agradável e bem cuidada.
> Ótima surpresa!


Obrigado Edy!!



Jeptan said:


> A cidade e a região são lindas, tudo bem cuidado. Gostei muito de conhecer aí, quando fui há mais de um ano.
> Já estou com saudades.


Obrigado Jeptan. Estou planejando ir pra tua região em breve.


----------



## Ice Climber

Weber (RJ) said:


> A mais bonita cidade capixaba (não litorânea) registrada por você, Henrique, até o momento. Gostei muito.
> 
> Tomara que cresça mais em qualidade e não em quantidade para manter o seu charme.


Obrigado Weber!!



cassianoitu said:


> Uma foto mais linda que a outra!!Parabéns Ice!!


Obrigado cassiano!!!



MedCage1 said:


> Venda Nova do imigrante, Pedra azul, Marechal Floriano e Domingos Martins ficam uma depois da outra e fazem de toda região serrana um local excelente para viver! Já fui na festa da polenta, as italianas são outro nível!


Obrigado Med!! Quero ir nessa festa logo.


----------



## Ice Climber

panoramica do google (montou automaticamente)


----------



## eduardoazul

Ice Climber said:


> Ainda vou lá, mas pela exigencia do Edu vou ter de fazer um levantamento da Embratur. KKKKKKKKK
> 
> Obrigado Eduardo. Eu tambem, se tivesse oportunidade nao teria problemas em me mudar para um lugar desses. Obrigado!


Que embratur nada, hahaha
Acho que um dia é pouco pra vc passear em Castelo.

O ruim de VNI é que imóvel lá é caro se comparado a outras cidades do interior.
O que curto lá é que a cidade está se espalhando de forma ordenada e as plantações de pinus e eucalipto fez muito bem as áreas de pastagem que havia e os trechos de matas nativas ainda estão resistindo, até quando??


----------



## ajuricaba1993

que espetáculo é que nunca eu tinha ouvido falar dessa cidade até hoje. Pela manhã assisti o Programa Brasil visto de cima e a conheci, e agora estou vendo aqui. Que lugar perfeito


----------



## canelaverde

Se fosse escolher uma cidade do interior daqui para morar, VNI está no topo da minha lista!


----------



## O Natalense

Ice, tá na hora de vc arrumar um editor para vc publicar as suas fotos.


----------



## eduardoazul

Também acho Ice!!


Sobre aquela placa quariculada lá no alto, eu sempre ví ela lá em cima e acho que deva ter algo a ver com comunicação, mas talvez já esteja desativada.


----------



## Antonioni

Linda VNI. Dá vontade de ter uma casa por lá pra passar o inverno.


----------



## Geoce

Que cidadezinha agradável, Ice. Caramba. E tem um bom padrão construtivo. 

Destaque pra esse entorno natural fantástico. 

Valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## BR 364

Passei por Venda Nova em maio do ano passado, a caminho da região do Caparaó, em Minas (onde meus pais nasceram). Fomos no Sítio Lorenção pra experimentar o famoso socol deles. 

Parece ser uma cidade bem agradável, realmente. E a região é linda!

Aquela região mais alta ao fundo é a Serra do Caparaó e o Pico da Bandeira, certo?


----------

